# Battery for a 444 Diesel



## 444 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,
I am new to this board and will likely be asking more questions. Can anyone reccomend a good replacement battery for an IH 444? I have done plenty of internet search and haven't really got any good info. I just bought this tractory and the battery they had on it is way to small I am sure.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Wrecker (Feb 7, 2007)

I use a N70 battery in my 444.Have also used a medium car battery too.
My glow & starter systems are good.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

The only purpose for a battery on a diesel tractor is to start it (that includes operating the glow plugs) and operate the lights and instruments. Once it starts, I don't need a battery until I start it again.

Since mine has a 12 volt Delco alternator, I just use a common 24F (that's the size) 12 volt battery.

The old style glow plugs don't work very good, so I use a little shot of ether (starting fluid) in the air cleaner during the colder months.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As a rule, especially on a diesel, I go with the largest (highest amperage output) battery that will fit. Measure the size of your battery box and check some battery size cross reference charts to find he battery that will fill the bill.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Big batteries are nice to have, especially in colder weather. The cold cranking amps go down with a decrease in temperature, so the larger battery will have more available cranking amps.

The 444 I have actually starts pretty easily, but that may be due to the gear reduction starter, or even the number of hours on the machine. As the hours go up, mine has 7800 hours on it, so does the reduction in friction from the looser fit.


----------

